

Crawling BitTorrent DHTs for Fun and Profit - swolchok
http://www.cse.umich.edu/~jhalderm/pub/papers/dht-woot10.pdf

======
swolchok
If BitTorrent monitoring interests you, you may also want to compare this work
to Spying the World from Your Laptop
([http://www.usenix.org/event/leet10/tech/full_papers/LeBlond....](http://www.usenix.org/event/leet10/tech/full_papers/LeBlond.pdf)).

